
MongoDB 0.9.9 Released - mcxx
http://blog.mongodb.org/post/165857193/mongodb-0-9-9-released
======
mcxx
Is anyone here using/considering MongoDB? I'm want to try it out on a new
project I'm starting, a real-time web analytics app. Should be fun.

~~~
dmytton
We are using it for our server monitoring application with a database size
currently around 150GB. We migrated from MySQL and wrote up the details at
[http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/07/25/choosing-a-non-
relationa...](http://blog.boxedice.com/2009/07/25/choosing-a-non-relational-
database-why-we-migrated-from-mysql-to-mongodb/)

~~~
mcxx
I read that. How is the master-master replication working for you? Also, why
didn't you rather do shrading and replication considering m-m replication is
experimental?

~~~
dmytton
The only replication we're doing is master-slave which works extremely well.
The slave comes back in sync after about 10 hours and then stays up to date.

The replication pairs are very interesting as it allows automated failover.
WIthin your code you specify a list of the servers and it will automatically
set one as the master. If that fails then the others will negotiate which one
will become the master and take over without any need to change your code.

Sharding is experimental and isn't documented or recommended for use at the
moment so I can't comment on that.

We're also using the commercial support option to guarantee us 24/7 response
if something goes wrong and to get bug fixes quickly, which we have used once
so far.

------
zandorg
I'm hoping this will be a valid replacement for Berkeley DB - the 1.86 version
I'm using is free (and old), but fails on >2GB databases.

~~~
thenduks
You need a 64-bit OS to get >2GB db's with Mongo, just fyi.

~~~
zandorg
That's silly - I can ftell_i64 on this 32-bit machine, so it's not the OS,
it's them not coding in the 64-bit file access APIs that are available, at
least in Windows XP.

~~~
thenduks
MongoDB database files are memory mapped, it has something to do with that...
Never looked into it closer, all my servers are running 64-bit distros.

------
awolf
Also of note: they released a winx64 distributable in the past couple weeks.
Previously only linux and mac had 64 bit distributables.

